# Userrechte wechseln im script



## PeterGlönkler (3. August 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

Ich suche nach der Syntax, wie ich an der Konsole (später über ein shellscript) den User wechseln kann, um dann Dateizugriffsrechte zu bearbeiten.

den Befehl su (setuser) kenn ich, aber ich muss dann immer manuell das passwort eingeben. Wie kann ich das Passwort gleich mitgeben?

mit freundlichem Gruß

Peter Glönkler


----------

